# Problem mit SD Karte nur noch  27 Gb anstatt 64 GB



## PornoStyle (17. Dezember 2012)

Hey ich hatte ne 64 Gb speicherkarte in meinem Samsung galaxy S3 und hab diese einfach rausgenommen und an dem PC via adapter per usb angeschlossen weil ich das S3 verkauft hab dan kam ne meldung muss formatiert werden hab ich getahn aufs mal hab ich nur noch 27 GB anstadt 64 GB ??? wo soll alles hin sein ?

Mehrmals formatiert mehr wie die 27 Gb bekomm ich nicht hin habt ihr einen vorschlag?


----------



## Rurdo (17. Dezember 2012)

Ich hoffe du weißt was "formatieren" überhaupt bedeutet?
Formatieren ist, wenn man alle Daten komplett löscht!


----------



## PornoStyle (17. Dezember 2012)

ja ich brauche die daten nicht mehr auf dem stick wolte den gesamten speicherplatz wieder haben... aber eben sind irgendwie nur noch 27.4 Gb verfügbar angeblich


----------



## OctoCore (17. Dezember 2012)

Formatiert unter Windows mit FAT(32)?
Ist normal - mehr als 30 GB kann Windows nicht (bzw. seine Formatroutine bei dem Dateisystem).


----------



## PornoStyle (17. Dezember 2012)

Nein mit NFTS formatiert


----------



## OctoCore (17. Dezember 2012)

Dann kommt dein Cardreader eventuell nicht mit 64GB-SD-Cards klar.


----------



## PornoStyle (17. Dezember 2012)

als errstes wurde der mit FAT32 formatiert glaub ich erst danach mit NTFS kann das daran liegen ?


----------



## Research (17. Dezember 2012)

Gib mal die Daten auf der Karte ins web ein. Mal sehen was bei rauskommt.


----------



## OctoCore (17. Dezember 2012)

Die 27 GB passen irgendwie so gut zur 30 GB-Grenze bei FAT32 
29 GiB wären normal bei einer 32GB-Karte.
@porno - könnte sein.


----------



## PornoStyle (17. Dezember 2012)

Und wie soll ich die 64gb wieder zum laufen bringen beim s3 war das kein problem da liefen die wunderbar vieleicht liegt es am usb ding

so habs am laptop rangesteckt schnell und es werden 27,4 gb erkannt jedoch in der computerverwaltung noch 32 Gb nicht zugeordnet aber irgendwie kann ich die nicht der speicherkarte als volumen hinzufügen es wird nur schwarz angezeigt 32 GB gross


----------



## Research (17. Dezember 2012)

Probier mal den hier: HP USB Disk Storage Format Tool - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## PornoStyle (17. Dezember 2012)

thanks hatte es auch mti dem programm probiert aber erst jetzt hat es funktioniert super danke viel mal


----------



## Research (17. Dezember 2012)

Wo bleibt mein "Gefällt mir"?.


----------



## PornoStyle (17. Dezember 2012)

naja das Hp tool kante ich ja selber beim ersten mal gings irgendwie nicht aber ich weis was schuld war der SD zu usb akzeptiere nicht mehr der andere card reader dafür schon


----------



## Research (17. Dezember 2012)

AH! Irgendwie peinlich das die Card-Reader Probleme mit best. Speichergrößen haben.


----------

